# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  beba, mama i tata - svi različita krvna grupa???

## Loryblue

eto nisam ni to znala dok nisam rodila drugo dite.

ja sam krvna grupa 0-, mm A+, a dobili smo malca koji ima krvnu grupu B- :? 

i da, beba je naša, mm mu je tata, ja sam definitivno mama.  :Grin:  

kako je to moguće?
nije greška u nijednoj krvonoj grupi.

je li netko imao ovo iskustvo ili čuo za njega? može li mi netko objasnit laički jer dr. baš i nisam puno razumila.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

si sigurna da TM nije AB?

----------


## vještičica

ta kombinacija, koliko ja znam, nije moguća, vjerovatno je u pitanju laboratorijska greška

----------


## sis

Ne može tako   :No-no:

----------


## PericaY2K

Je, moguće je.

Išla sam u V. gimn, kod prof. Pongrac, ona bi to lijepo znala objasniti, al evo koliko me sjećanje služi:

Mi imamo dominantne i nedominantne kromosome.

Tako npr. kada ste bebu stvarali, 
- mama (ženska spolna stanica je XX) je bila npr. krvna grupa *A+* 
(npr. 1. dominatan X kromosom A+ uz 2. nedominantan X kromosom 0- daju dominantan kromosom A+)

- tata (muška spolna stanica je XY) je bio npr. krvna grupa *B-* 
(npr. 1. nedominatan X kromosom 0- uz 2. dominantan Y kromosom B- daju dominantan kromosom B-)

(Generalno, "A" i "B" su dominantni nad "0", kao što je "+" dominantno nad "-")

Kada ste bebu stvarali mogle su se stvoriti kombinacije:

- mamin 1. dominatan X kromosom A+ uz tatin 1. nedominatan X kromosom 0- po čemu bi dijete bilo *A+*

- mamin 2. nedominantan X kromosom 0- uz tatin 1. nedominatan X kromosom 0- po čemu bi dijete bilo *0-*

Radi se o curici pa sam spajala kombinacije X kromosoma.

Dakle, moguće je da je dijete 0-, ako su i mama A+ i tata B-. 

Možda sam pomiješala kromosome, gene i druge izraze, ali ove kombinacije su bit onoga što te zanima.  :Heart:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

da, moguće je da roditelji krvne grupe A i B dobiju dijete krvne grupe O

ali roditelji krvne grupe 0 i A da dobiju dijete krvne grupe B?
 :?

----------


## vještičica

> Dakle, moguće je da je dijete 0-, ako su i mama A+ i tata B-.


Da, ali nije moguće da je mama 0 tata A a dijete B, ako su mu to zaista roditelji.

A ili B su uvijek dominantni nad nulom, a kad su zajedno daju AB
Spajanje nule (tri alela 0) sa A (za koji je dovoljno da ima samo jedan A od tri - ostali mogu biti 0) daje samo 0 ili A, nikako B

jedina mogućnost, osim lab. greške, je da je tata ipak AB a ne A

----------


## PericaY2K

Tek sam sad vidjela da su druge kombinacije...

Ah, u svakom slučaju, to je kao što dijete nema boju kose na baku (jer je djetetova majka kombinacija bake i dede) - već npr. na prabaku (npr. riđokoso dijete a u cijeloj familiji do prabake nema nitko riđ).

Dakle, može biti da se tu odvrtila neka kombinacija prabaki i pradjeda...

Sve je moguće, priroda ima nevjerojatne puteve koji nas iznenade   :Grin:

----------


## Maslačkica

To je nemoguće... Ako nema B negdje kod roditelja ne može ni dijete imati. Odakle bi ga dobilo??? 

Evo malo više o tome na Plivazdravlje klik na Nasljeđivanje krvne grupe

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Tek sam sad vidjela da su druge kombinacije...
> 
> Ah, u svakom slučaju, to je kao što dijete nema boju kose na baku (jer je djetetova majka kombinacija bake i dede) - već npr. na prabaku (npr. riđokoso dijete a u cijeloj familiji do prabake nema nitko riđ).
> 
> Dakle, može biti da se tu odvrtila neka kombinacija prabaki i pradjeda...
> 
> Sve je moguće, priroda ima nevjerojatne puteve koji nas iznenade


nasljeđivanje krvih grupa ima točno određena pravila i nema veze sa riđom kosom
jedino ako imaš neka nova znanstvena saznanja, možda sa specijalizacije iz transfuziologije?

ako je mama 0 krvna grupa ima kombinaciju 00
znači mama može predati gen samo za 0 krvnu grupu

tata krvne grupe A može imati kombinaciju AA ili A0
on djetetu može predati gen za A krvnu grupu i tada bi dijete bilo A krvne grupe s kombinacijom A0
ili mu može predati gen za 0 krvnu grupu i tada je dijete 0 krvne grupe sa kombinacijom 00

ako je dijete B, a mama 0 onda tata mora biti ili B ili AB

----------


## freya7

> Je, moguće je.
> 
> Išla sam u V. gimn, kod prof. Pongrac, ona bi to lijepo znala objasniti, al evo koliko me sjećanje služi:
> 
> Mi imamo dominantne i nedominantne kromosome.
> 
> Tako npr. kada ste bebu stvarali, 
> - mama (ženska spolna stanica je XX) je bila npr. krvna grupa *A+* 
> (npr. 1. dominatan X kromosom A+ uz 2. nedominantan X kromosom 0- daju dominantan kromosom A+)
> ...


i ja sam išla u V.gimnaziju....

pa mi nema logike ako si ti 0 , muž A da dijete bude B

jer ti si definitivno* 00*, a muž može biti *a)A0 ili b)AA*

što znači da vaše dijete može biti u slučaju

*a)* A0 A0 00 00
50%vjerojatnost da će biti A i 50% da će biti 0

*b)* A0 A0 A0 A0
100% da će biti A

uglavnom može biti ili A ili 0

----------


## anita_m

daj provjeri - nemoguće je da dijete ima B krvnu grupu

PericaY2K - nije isto naslijeđivanje krvne grupe ili zelenih očiju (kako su ti cure već to lijepo objasnile

----------


## MarikaPika

Lory,grešnice, šta si to radila?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Proverite ljudi opet,sigurno je greška!

----------


## Anemona

Ovo je stvarno nemoguće. Provjerite odmah sve tri krvne grupe.  :/

----------


## sorciere

> Ovo je stvarno nemoguće. Provjerite odmah sve tri krvne grupe.  :/


kad su to radili? da nisu pomiješali s epruvetom nekog drugog djeteta? 
neću sad o mogućnostima zamjene djece...

----------


## ivarica

lako za krv, da ti nisu zamijenili dijete u bolnici   :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

sad vidim da ja naglas ono sto sorci sapce   :Laughing:  


ako je tm zadnji put k.g. odredjivao u jna, ja bi krenula od njega.

----------


## sorciere

> sad vidim da ja naglas ono sto sorci sapce   
> 
> 
> ako je tm zadnji put k.g. odredjivao u jna, ja bi krenula od njega.


ts, ts...
lory se ne javlja... il spava, ili uopće ne spava nakon naših komentara...   :Wink:

----------


## Brunda

Opako me zanima rasplet ove priče   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

ajme koja zavrzlama

----------


## Fidji

Ma muž joj je vjerojatno AB.

----------


## sorciere

> Ma muž joj je vjerojatno AB.


možda su joj zamijenili muža...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## lidać2

> Je, moguće je.
> 
> Išla sam u V. gimn, kod prof. Pongrac, ona bi to lijepo znala objasniti, al evo koliko me sjećanje služi:
> 
> Mi imamo dominantne i nedominantne kromosome.
> 
> Tako npr. kada ste bebu stvarali, 
> - mama (ženska spolna stanica je XX) je bila npr. krvna grupa *A+* 
> (npr. 1. dominatan X kromosom A+ uz 2. nedominantan X kromosom 0- daju dominantan kromosom A+)
> ...



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

potrudila sam se pocet citati ali sam se izgubila....

----------


## jkitanov

Ja znam ženu koja je O+, njenm B-, dj A-, poricala je sve 8g, i nakon toga mi je priznala da njenm nije tata :shock: 
Njen m i dalje odgaja dj u nadi da je njegovo, a pravi tata oženjen s drugom i zna da je to dj njegovo. Sto puta sam je pitala da nije tm AB?

----------


## ninanuna

I mene opako zanima završetak ove priče

----------


## tonili

Ovo je pravi triler!

----------


## @n@

Zlobnice...   :Laughing:  
 :Grin:

----------


## bucka

molim javiti rasplet situacije!  :Grin:

----------


## Forka

Ajde, Lory, lipo sve priznaj...   :Saint:  

Zezam se, daj ti to sve ponovo ispitaj, po redu...
Pa javi čim prije što je bilo!

----------


## zvjerka

Joj, samon u rodilištu bila je cura uglavnom slična situacija. Svi su međusobno imali druge krvne grupe. Pa je digla frku pa kak svi raličite krvne grupe a to joj je drugo djete. Znam da ni meni nije bilo ništ jasno kombinacije su bile A, B, 0 neki + neki  -  (a kemičar postruci). Onda je došao dr. Stanojević i sve ljepo objasnio, al ja to zaboravila. 
Sva sreća mi svi u familiji A+.

----------


## Deaedi

Lory, muz ti je vjerojatno AB ili je malac AB.

----------


## Maslačkica

> Joj, samon u rodilištu bila je cura uglavnom slična situacija. Svi su međusobno imali druge krvne grupe. Pa je digla frku pa kak svi raličite krvne grupe a to joj je drugo djete. Znam da ni meni nije bilo ništ jasno kombinacije su bile A, B, 0 neki + neki  -  (a kemičar postruci). Onda je došao dr. Stanojević i sve ljepo objasnio, al ja to zaboravila. 
> Sva sreća mi svi u familiji A+.


Ako je muž bio A, a ona B, dijete može biti 0. 

Pogledaj link koji sam gore stavila ima tabela mogućih i nemogućih kombinacija.

----------


## Pliska

Ma vjerojatno je muž AB   :Smile:   Ponovite testove da se to riješi i da se nebi pisala kriva krvna grupa.

Mi smo svi četvoro A+ Tu nema greške   :Razz:

----------


## Deaedi

Inače, a kako znate koju KG ima beba? Za moju curu nisu je u bolnici određivali, tako da nemam pojma koja je KG.

----------


## Pliska

Pa u rodilištu im naprave pretrage.

----------


## Deaedi

> Pa u rodilištu im naprave pretrage.


Zašto?

To se standardno radi? Kažem ti da nama nisu.

----------


## bucka

ja nisam znala svoju krvnu grupu do 27 godine (dok nisam ostala trudna), a nikinu znam od rođenja (odredili joj to u bolnici)!!

----------


## Fidji

> Pliska prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa u rodilištu im naprave pretrage.
> 
> 
> Zašto?
> 
> To se standardno radi? Kažem ti da nama nisu.


Ne radi se standardno, vjerojatno su malcu radili radi žutice.

(Zbog mogućnosti transfuzije.)

----------


## Bubica

meni su i za B i za F rekli u bolnici

----------


## icyoh

Nama su radili KG na SD, no nisu zapisali pa smo u Klaićevoj radili ponovo.

Izgaram od želje da saznam rasplet 
(znam šta bi MM zaključio)   :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

faka, kako se tm drzi?   :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

t

----------


## maria71

ma sigurno su u onoj gužvetini u splitu pobrkali epruvete ....

----------


## Anci

> Pliska prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa u rodilištu im naprave pretrage.
> 
> 
> Zašto?
> 
> To se standardno radi? Kažem ti da nama nisu.


Mojima nisu.
A i svoju sam saznala u trudnoći tek.

----------


## Majuška

:Cekam:

----------


## ninochka

draga nešto su ti gadno shebali. no way da ste takva kombinacija.

----------


## Balarosa

Konačno da mogu negdje staviti ove....

Loryblue,  :shock:,   :Nope: .  

 :Grin:

----------


## MalaSirena

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Pliska prvotno napisa
> ...


Ja znam da je na mom kartonu u rodilištu pisala mališina krvna grupa, ali taj podatak nikamo dalje ne prosljeđuju (npr. na otpusnom pismu ga nema) tak da nisam više skroz sigurna da je B-.

----------


## Loryblue

evo mene.

krv su malcu vadili odmah jer sam ja 0-.
a onda i zbog žutice.

mm je vadio krv zadnji put kad je ranjen u prošlom stoljeću.

a danas mi je dr. opet objašnjavala ovu kombinaciju i kaže da se radi o nekakvoj ekspresiji :?  šta ja opet nisam shvatila boga tebe.

navodno on ima krvnu grupu A, ali u tragovima ima i B i sad je došlo kod diteta do prevladavanja tih tragova i pokupio je grupu B. :? 

sve u svemu dr. kaže da se uopće ne zamaramo s tim jer da postoje takvi slučajevi gdje taj neznatni dio prevlada i onda ispadne ovakva situacija kao kod nas.

npr. meni su doma svi Rh+, a jedino ja imam Rh-.

p.s. mm se ne triba bojat - dite je njegovo.  :Grin:   milijun posto. jer sam ja "nikotako" osim mm-a  :Laughing:

----------


## BP

ja zvala u rodilište i rekli da ukoliko je mamina KG negativna onda da rutinski rade KG djeteta, inace ne. ja ne znam za dijete koja je KL jer sam ja A+

Loryblue, jaaavi seee!  :Smile: 
a i pricu sa poroda zeljno iscekujemo -  :Heart:

----------


## MalaSirena

> ja zvala u rodilište i rekli da ukoliko je mamina KG negativna onda da rutinski rade KG djeteta, inace ne. ja ne znam za dijete koja je KL jer sam ja A+


Ahaa, zato su nama određivali krvnu grupu - ja sam 0 negativna.

----------


## Trina

Da, mi koje smo negativke  :Smile:  moramo primiti onu nekakvu injekciju nakon svakog poroda ako su djeca pozitivna. meni je tako u sva tri slučaja bilo

----------


## mandy

sestrična je rodila prije par godina, beba je dobila neku sepsu i mijenjali su joj kompletnu krv u rodilištu; postoji li tada mogućnost da dijete dobije ovu kg ili mora dobiti svoju ?

----------


## mandy

ovu = novu

----------


## Moover

al su vam se mozgovi "poamerikanizirali"!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:   Komentari da boli glava.... odoh ja s teme dok nije prešlo na mene...   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

> al su vam se mozgovi "poamerikanizirali"!!!    Komentari da boli glava.... odoh ja s teme dok nije prešlo na mene...


kaj fali mojim komentarima ? :shock: 

ajse ne generaliziraj ,pliz   :Grin:

----------


## bucka

> BP prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja zvala u rodilište i rekli da ukoliko je mamina KG negativna onda da rutinski rade KG djeteta, inace ne. ja ne znam za dijete koja je KL jer sam ja A+
> 
> 
> Ahaa, zato su nama određivali krvnu grupu - ja sam 0 negativna.


i ja isto!
a dijete B+ na tatu!

----------


## princess puffy

> al su vam se mozgovi "poamerikanizirali"!!!    Komentari da boli glava.... odoh ja s teme dok nije prešlo na mene...


moram priznati da se i ja ne mogu načuditi..

neke su stvari zaista samo stvar opće kulture

ili je cijeli ovaj topić velika zafrkancija pa ja to nisam ubrala (nadam se da je to)

----------


## Loryblue

> Moover prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> al su vam se mozgovi "poamerikanizirali"!!!    Komentari da boli glava.... odoh ja s teme dok nije prešlo na mene...  
> 
> 
> moram priznati da se i ja ne mogu načuditi..
> 
> neke su stvari zaista samo stvar opće kulture
> ...


na sasvim normalno pitanje i moju nedoumicu ja se ne mogu sad načudit na ova dva komentara.

koje su stvari opće kulture? komentari? pitanje? ili je stvar opće (ne)kulture to što meni nije jasno kako smo svo troje različite krvne grupe?

----------


## ivarica

ma lori, misli se na nedostatak nase opce! kulture

sva sreca pa nisu citali kako smo se sprdali s velicinimo tvoga muza ...jelte

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

sad smo svi nešto novo naučili
i onda neka nitko ne kaže da ovo nije edukativni forum 8)

----------


## Serpentina

:Grin:

----------


## Trina

Pa meni nije jasno zašto se netko čudi tome što je nekome palo napamet da je tata netko drugi. Ono kao takve stvari se ne dešavaju u Hrvatskoj, samo u Americi. Uz dužno poštovanje Loryblue koja mi je draga ali ne poznajem je osobno (a i da poznajem neke stvari se ne pričaju uz jutarnju kavicu), takvi scenariji nisu ništa čudno nigdje u svijetu. A budući da nitko od nas nije čuo da je moguće da su mama i tata određena krvna grupa a dijete deseta, što se čudite? Srećom, neuki smo i pojma nemamo pa imamo pravo nagađati i unijeti malo uzbuđenja u ovakve vruće i naporne dane  :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

sad još samo da lory prizna   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

idemo ju mučiti!!!   :Wink:  
škakljanjem za početak?   :Grin:  

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## melange

ipak mislim da je vjerojatnije da su malog zamijenili.
negdje je već napisala da je plavušan i da nikome nije jasno kako  :Grin:

----------


## Fidji

> sestrična je rodila prije par godina, beba je dobila neku sepsu i mijenjali su joj kompletnu krv u rodilištu; postoji li tada mogućnost da dijete dobije ovu kg ili mora dobiti svoju ?


Ne može se krvna grupa promijeniti transfuzijom.

A sjećaš se onog: 0- je univerzalni davatelj, a AB+ univerzalni primatelj.

----------


## fegusti

evo me da još malo zbunim, već previše zbunjenu, lory...



> Dakle, da objasnimo ljudima. Bombay efekt je recesiva karakteristika na lokusu koji proizvodi H supstancu (to je prekurskor od kojeg se kasnije razvijaju A i B fenotipovi). Mutanti nemaju naime H supstancu iako su A ili B grupe po genotipu. Kod tipiziranja krvne grupe, ako ne dolazi do rekacije, zaključuje se da je osoba 0 krvne grupe iako je ona možda A ili B ali se to ne ispoljava baš zbog te mutacije.


pa sad... ili lory ima taj bombay efekt (vrlo rijedak) pa u stvari nije 0, ili je netko zamijenio epruvete (nadam se ne i dijete)...  :Grin:

----------


## Daisy@

kg se u rodilištima radi samo ako je mama KG O ili negativna KG bilo koja samo s neg Rh faktorom.

a prije su svoj dječici vadili KG pri porodu iz pupkovine.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> ipak mislim da je vjerojatnije da su malog zamijenili.
> negdje je već napisala da je plavušan i da nikome nije jasno kako


Ne, nije pitanje kako je dečko plavušan, ima na koga bit (plavušan je imao predlog za ime Moreno, zbog toga se javilo "čuđenje"   :Laughing:  )
Krvna grupa je drugo pitanje.

----------


## migoh

Pa,kako znate koja vam je beba krvna grupa?Baš sam išla gledati u papire iz bolnice i nigdje ne piše  :?

----------


## LIMA

Kao što netko gore već napisa, krv se vadi samo djeci Rh- majki jer u slučaju da je dijete pozitivno mora dobiti injekciju. (Smiješno mi je bilo jer su mi prije poroda preko cijelog trbuha nacrtali veliki minus kemijskom   :Laughing:  ) Sin mi je 0+, a kći A+ (na tatu).
U mojoj obitelji ja sam jedina 0-, svi ostali su 0+.

----------


## migoh

> Kao što netko gore već napisa, krv se vadi samo djeci Rh- majki jer u slučaju da je dijete pozitivno mora dobiti injekciju


aha , thanks   :Kiss:

----------


## Tashunica

> LIMA prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kao što netko gore već napisa, krv se vadi samo djeci Rh- majki jer u slučaju da je dijete pozitivno mora dobiti injekciju
> 
> 
> aha , thanks


i kad dijete ima žuticu.

----------


## Val

> migoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  LIMA prvotno napisa
> ...


i kad je ranije rođeno pa je smješteno na intezivnu.

----------


## Loryblue

> Tashunica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  migoh prvotno napisa
> ...


da, u svim ovim slučajevima se bebama vadi krv.

mali je plav na tatu - to smo definitivno razriješili. tata je bio bijel ko ovca kad je bio mali. s vremenom je postao crn ko garbun  :Grin:  a i ja sam bila baš plavojka ko dite.

Sorci - ništa od priznanja i meksičke sapunice  :Laughing:   mali je tatin. gledam njega i slike L. kad se rodila i imam osjećaj da sam opet nju rodila. ko fotokopirani su. samo s drugom bojom kose. a izgleda i s drugačijom naravi :D 

ali pitanje krvne grupe i dalje ostaje misterij. i još uvik nisam uhvatila vrimena i sjela istraživat tu "ekspresiju" krvne grupe :? 
malom u otpusnom pismu piše B+, a meni kako imunoprofilaksa nije indicirana :? 

ostaje nam jedino da tata ide ponovo vadit krv jer KBC Split sada ima turbo sofisticiranu tehnologiju pa možda i otkrijemo da tata ipak nije samo A već možda AB  :Grin:

----------


## Ninči

> migoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  LIMA prvotno napisa
> ...


Moja je curica imala žuticu pa mi nikada nitko nije rekao koja je krvna grupa. Niti je pisalo  na otpusnom pismu. Tako da, i da jesu određivali krvnu grupu, meni ko da je nisu određivali.

Lory, kao što već rekoše ljudi, u teoriji je nemoguće da dijete ima tu krvnu grupu.
Vidim da većina piše da vjerojatno mužu nije dobro određena krvna grupa, ali ...rekla si da je ranjen....vjerojano je dobivao krv. Pa ne znam baš kako bi prošao da mu je kriva krvna grupa dana  :Rolling Eyes:  
Možda je ipak greška pri određivanju krvne grupe u rodilištu.

Iskreno, ja bih bila preznatiželjna pa makar morali ponovno svi vaditi krv i određivati krvnu grupu  :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

> Sorci - ništa od priznanja i meksičke sapunice


hebi ga, uništila si mi ljetne radosti.. a ja taman pripremila perje za tabane, perje za ovo, perje za ono....   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Tashunica

> Tashunica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  migoh prvotno napisa
> ...


ninči kad dijete ima žuticu oni moraju odrediti krvnu grupu, u slučaju da bi trebala eksangvinotransfuzija.
u pravilu i ne govore roditeljima. mala je skoro završila na transfuziji, već je bila najavljena pa sam tako saznala krvnu grupu, a kod malog je negdje u papirima pisala.

----------


## tonks_tonks

> eto nisam ni to znala dok nisam rodila drugo dite.
> 
> ja sam krvna grupa 0-, mm A+, a dobili smo malca koji ima krvnu grupu B- :? 
> 
> i da, beba je naša, mm mu je tata, ja sam definitivno mama.  
> 
> kako je to moguće?
> nije greška u nijednoj krvonoj grupi.
> 
> je li netko imao ovo iskustvo ili čuo za njega? može li mi netko objasnit laički jer dr. baš i nisam puno razumila.









Moguce je jer krvna grupa nije odredena s jednim nego s dva gena. Radi se o tome da ako je mama 0, to znaci da joj je jedan gen 0, a drugi gen ne znamo za koju krvnu grupu nosi,takoder ako je tata A znamo da mu je jedan dominantan gen krvna grupa A ali ne znamo za koju grupu mu je drugi gen. Tako da u ovom slucaju gdje je dijete neka treca krvna grupa nisu to odlucili ovi dominantni geni 0 i A nego ovi drugi geni za koje do sada nismo znali koji su,ali buduci da je dijete grupa B sada znamo

----------


## Tinker123

> Moguce je jer krvna grupa nije odredena s jednim nego s dva gena. Radi se o tome da ako je mama 0, to znaci da joj je jedan gen 0, a drugi gen ne znamo za koju krvnu grupu nosi,takoder ako je tata A znamo da mu je jedan dominantan gen krvna grupa A ali ne znamo za koju grupu mu je drugi gen. Tako da u ovom slucaju gdje je dijete neka treca krvna grupa nisu to odlucili ovi dominantni geni 0 i A nego ovi drugi geni za koje do sada nismo znali koji su,ali buduci da je dijete grupa B sada znamo


svojstvo određuje gen koji se sastoji od 2 alela 1 od oca i 1 od majke. Osobe krvne grupe 0 su homozigoti što znači da imaju isključivo i samo 2 alela, oba 0. Jer je 0 recesivna krvna grupa i osoba ima tu krvnu grupu samo ako se spoje 2 alela 0. Te osobe u spolnim stanicama nose samo alele 0 za određivanje krvne grupe. Osobe krvne grupe A mogu biti homozigoti AA ili heterozigoti (A0) tako njihove spolne stanice nose alele 0 i A. Prilikom oplodnje dijete roditelja krvne grupe A i 0 može biti krvne grupe 0 (homozigot 00) ili A (heterozigot A0). Sjećam se genetike s faxa i bila je riješ o ekspresiji u nekim posebnim situacijama....evo copy/paste i iz mrežnog udžbenika genetike...
"Antigeni ABO sustava nalaze se na eritrocitima, a prirodna antitijela u serumu krvi. Antigene supstance ABO sustava nisu ograničene samo na eritrocite čovjeka, one su zajedničke mnogim organizmima, uključujući i bakterije s kojima je čovjekovo tijelo u stalnom dodiru. Zbog svakodnevne izloženosti antigenima, naše tijelo proizvodi antitijela koja se nalaze u serumu. Princip određivanja krvne grupe zasniva se na imunološkoj reakciji istoimenog antitijela s antigenom. Ako je osoba recesivna za gen H (genotip hh) bez obzira na genotip I lokusa njen je fenotip krvna grupa O. To je primjer za recesivnu epistazu, a nazivamo ga još Bombay efekt jer je otkriven u Indijskom gradu Bombay-u." http://www.genetika.biol.pmf.unizg.hr/pogl6.html

Ukratko moguće je da je dijete 3 krvne grupe u ovoj situaciji ako se dogodila gore navedena epistaza.

----------

